# A list of the damaged profiles?



## x3dreturns (Feb 26, 2009)

Seeing as the main site, furaffinity.net is down for the moment, I was reading in the forums here that the site was hacked and several profiles were damaged. So this question goes to the mods and admin. Will there be a list of who's profiles were damaged, and will it be updated as more are found? (if it was prevented early, I hope no updates) I'm like the other people who get nervous and paranoid anytime I read about stuff like this and the site goes down. Is all my art ok, is my watch list intact, what not. Especially so when I hear the site was not just down, but hacked and the plug was pulled.

So the one question I go back to is,
Are we going to have a list of damaged profiles so those people will know if they're boned and have to re-upload everything?


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

Its' a website.

Get over it.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Its' a website.
> 
> Get over it.



I know how much you hate furfags, but does it really make you feel better postings things like this?

Because if it does, I like that ranting guy, might just have lost faith in humanity.


----------



## Zakassis (Feb 26, 2009)

Known:
nek0gami
Tincrash

Suspected:
Hobbes_Maxwell


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> I know how much you hate furfags, but does it really make you feel better postings things like this?
> 
> Because if it does, I like that ranting guy, might just have lost faith in humanity.


 
It really doesn't matter. As long as your email is fine, everything is.


----------



## Danza (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Its' a website.
> 
> Get over it.



Yeah and this website is the main extension of the furry fandom and the easiest way to keep communications alive along side art, writing and other forms of expression. 

Its more than a website. Its a community. Get over yourself.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

Danza said:


> Yeah and this website is the main extension of the furry fandom and the easiest way to keep communications alive along side art, writing and other forms of expression.
> 
> Its more than a website. Its a community. Get over yourself.


 
Oh no, my homepage was hacked. 

Now I can't _possibly _contact my furry friends.

Honestly, if you had real furry friends, they'd be on your IM, or you'd probably have other ways to talk to them.


----------



## Ainoko (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Oh no, my homepage was hacked.
> 
> Now I can't _possibly _contact my furry friends.
> 
> Honestly, if you had real furry friends, they'd be on your IM, or you'd probably have other ways to talk to them.



FUH-NY! *sarcasm*


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> It really doesn't matter. As long as your email is fine, everything is.



I suppose, but it's apparent people are passionate about this.  And as much as it might irk you to think that they feel so strongly about something that you possibly couldn't care less about, I doubt you are really going to change the way people feel about these things.

For better or worse...


----------



## RickyTheCoolGuy (Feb 26, 2009)

He's kind of right.  The community doesn't die if part of the website does/


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> I suppose, but it's apparent people are passionate about this. And as much as it might irk you to think that they feel so strongly about something that you may not care less about, I doubt you are really going to change the way people feel about these things.
> 
> For better or worse...


 
Okay, you should NEVER be passionate about the internet. That just shows how sick a person is in the head.


----------



## Danza (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Oh no, my homepage was hacked.
> 
> Now I can't _possibly _contact my furry friends.
> 
> Honestly, if you had real furry friends, they'd be on your IM, or you'd probably have other ways to talk to them.



Not everyone whores IM's to death you know.

And some people actually like meeting new people too, you know... Expanding your horizons and all that.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 26, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> Known:
> nek0gami
> Tincrash
> 
> ...



Yes. That is correct.

nek0gami's account was wiped.
Tincrash's account was partially wiped. (Stopped due to a protective ban.)
Hobbes_Maxwell's account was defaced, but all submissions seem to be intact.

No other accounts were affected. We are currently taking steps to recover the data and prevent this from happening again.


----------



## karmapolice (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Oh no, my homepage was hacked.
> 
> Now I can't _possibly _contact my furry friends.
> 
> Honestly, if you had real furry friends, they'd be on your IM, or you'd probably have other ways to talk to them.



i hope no one is actually taking this clown seriously

he's pretty clearly another one of those OH SO TOUGH self-hating furries


----------



## Basque (Feb 26, 2009)

Before this thread gets locked too because of asinine antics of people who don't realize the irony of having thousands of posts on these boards:

Thanks to Dragoneer, Yak, and everyone else who responded to this quickly before it got to more than 3 accounts (assuming it could have, anyways). Good luck in figuring out exactly what went on and if there's anything that can be done to assure it doesn't happen again.

Also, seeing as how net-cat seems to have explained everything nice and neatly, I'm not sure I see the purpose in further "discussion" at this point in time.


----------



## Danza (Feb 26, 2009)

karmapolice said:


> i hope no one is actually taking this clown seriously
> 
> he's pretty clearly another one of those OH SO TOUGH self-hating furries



Exactly.

He probably was the hacker


----------



## Shade Rose (Feb 26, 2009)

i see
i hope the  hacked acccounts can be restored
i was watching them.


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan has a point.  Not really a big deal.  Just annoying to deal with.


----------



## Ainoko (Feb 26, 2009)

Basque said:


> Before this thread gets locked too because of asinine antics of people who don't realize the irony of having thousands of posts on these boards:
> 
> Thanks to Dragoneer, Yak, and everyone else who responded to this quickly before it got to more than 3 accounts (assuming it could have, anyways). Good luck in figuring out exactly what went on and if there's anything that can be done to assure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Also, seeing as how net-cat seems to have explained everything nice and neatly, I'm not sure I see the purpose in further "discussion" at this point in time.



Full explanation can be found here..

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=884359#post884359


----------



## vappykid5 (Feb 26, 2009)

Danza said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He probably was the hacker



You actually think that Mr. pincushion-for-an-ass did this? Your silly.



Shade Rose said:


> i see
> i hope the  hacked acccounts can be restored
> i was watching them.



Do not worry. We can re-build them, we have the technology....we can make them better....faster....stronger....   (sorry I could'nt resist.)


----------



## x3dreturns (Feb 26, 2009)

Basque said:


> Before this thread gets locked too because of asinine antics of people who don't realize the irony of having thousands of posts on these boards:
> 
> Thanks to Dragoneer, Yak, and everyone else who responded to this quickly before it got to more than 3 accounts (assuming it could have, anyways). Good luck in figuring out exactly what went on and if there's anything that can be done to assure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Also, seeing as how net-cat seems to have explained everything nice and neatly, I'm not sure I see the purpose in further "discussion" at this point in time.


 

Agreed. Keep negative opinions to oneself. The question I asked was answered, and that's enough for me. Hopefully whenever the admin's feel they need to update this forum, they will do so. At least this gives me some more time to work on requests until it's back online.


----------



## Leasara (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually, he got Tincrash's email/YIM as well.  That goes on personal grounds to the point that I really hope FA presses charges.  I doubt Yahoo will.


----------



## Danza (Feb 26, 2009)

vappykid5 said:


> You actually think that Mr. pincushion-for-an-ass did this? Your silly.



On review... Your right !

I retract my earlier statement based on the grounds that it is highly unlikely :3


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

karmapolice said:


> i hope no one is actually taking this clown seriously
> 
> he's pretty clearly another one of those OH SO TOUGH self-hating furries


 
Oh no, I just hate furries in general. 

But, yeah, y'all are taking this a little too seriously. 



Danza said:


> Not everyone whores IM's to death you know.
> 
> And some people actually like meeting new people too, you know... Expanding your horizons and all that.


 
If you can only expand your horizons through FA, then you have even more problems than I thought.



> He probably was the hacker


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 26, 2009)

Leasara said:


> Actually, he got Tincrash's email/YIM as well.  That goes on personal grounds to the point that I really hope FA presses charges.  I doubt Yahoo will.



I'm assuming you told those in power about this?


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> Known:
> nek0gami



I'm alright with this. :mrgreen:


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> I'm alright with this. :mrgreen:


 
Add Ebonyleopard to that list, and I'll agree.


----------



## Leasara (Feb 26, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> I'm assuming you told those in power about this?



No, I've actually been fighting the last hour or two with Yahoo's mangle of a password recovery system.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Add Ebonyleopard to that list, and I'll agree.



You could add a lot of people to that list, but gami is probably the one that I hate the most.


----------



## Danza (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Oh no, I just hate furries in general.
> 
> But, yeah, y'all are taking this a little too seriously.
> 
> ...



Well wasn't he called Geadin ? 

But yeah, Why do you think Dragoneer paid like $2-4000 for this site 3 years ago... Its worth more than that now and it doesn't take a genius to piece together the pieces.

This is the net, welcome to the online world 

Last time I checked you weren't able to upload art to an IM and meet new people out the blue, only those you added ? XD


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> You could add a lot of people to that list, but gami is probably the one that I hate the most.


 
I don't know, I'm still creeped out by the fact that he contacted me on YIM, asking how I felt about what I was saying here (aka, hacking is funny), then replying that "he wont feel bad about this *insertlamefurryemoticons*".



Danza said:


> Last time I checked you weren't able to upload art to an IM and meet new people out the blue, only those you added ? XD


 
Depends. I can send art on IM and, yes, I could meet new people, if I just type in random names. Lol.


----------



## karmapolice (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Oh no, I just hate furries in general.



dude

you are a furry

that would make you a self-hating furry


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I don't know, I'm still creeped out by the fact that he contacted me on YIM, asking how I felt about what I was saying here (aka, hacking is funny), then replying that "he wont feel bad about this *insertlamefurryemoticons*".



wat


----------



## Danza (Feb 26, 2009)

karmapolice said:


> dude
> 
> you are a furry
> 
> that would make you a self-hating furry



Emo much ?


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> wat


 
I dont' know anymore than you. Some fellow by the name GamiCross (aka, Nek0Gami) contacted me and said weird shit.

I would've suspected a hack if he didn't talk EXACTLY like Nek0 does in his journals.



karmapolice said:


> dude
> 
> you are a furry
> 
> that would make you a self-hating furry


 
I am a furry, I just hate the community (and most of the members...you guys) with a passion.


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

karmapolice said:


> dude
> 
> you are a furry
> 
> that would make you a self-hating furry




Kid A was the superior album.


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Feb 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Kid A was the superior album.


*But I'm a creep!
I'm a weirdo,
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here.*


----------



## x3dreturns (Feb 26, 2009)

----


----------



## Shade Rose (Feb 26, 2009)

i wonder if bacon had something to do with this? ive known it to be a powerfull force.
but srssly. why the f&*%^ does this shit have to happen when im looking for p0rnz?


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

Shade Rose said:


> i wonder if bacon had something to do with this? ive known it to be a powerfull force.
> but srssly. why the f&*%^ does this shit have to happen *when im looking for p0rnz*?


 
*super face-palm*


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

Griff-the-DevilDog said:


> *But I'm a creep!
> I'm a weirdo,
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here.*



That song doesn't exist.  Fuck Pablo Honey.


----------



## Maikeru (Feb 26, 2009)

Christ, I am woefully out of touch...  I have no idea who the hell nek0gami is.

I guess that would be considered a blessing, by some...


----------



## Nanakisan (Feb 26, 2009)

I find this rather stupid actually. the person who was hacked will notice their profiles were messed with. so a list is just un-needed extra work for the admins


----------



## x3dreturns (Feb 26, 2009)

Shade Rose said:


> i wonder if bacon had something to do with this? ive known it to be a powerfull force.
> but srssly. why the f&*%^ does this shit have to happen when im looking for p0rnz?


 

I know some good sites ^.^ Bewbies, galore.


----------



## Nanakisan (Feb 26, 2009)

Maikeru said:


> Christ, I am woefully out of touch...  I have no idea who the hell nek0gami is.
> 
> I guess that would be considered a blessing, by some...



hes just a kickass artist that does the best furry pronz
:3


----------



## vappykid5 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nanakisan said:


> I find this rather stupid actually. the person who was hacked will notice their profiles were messed with. so a list is just un-needed extra work for the admins



So he's like the Dr. Eggman of this place for today?



Shade Rose said:


> i wonder if bacon had something to do with this? ive known it to be a powerfull force.
> but srssly. why the f&*%^ does this shit have to happen when im looking for p0rnz?



There's always Cuprum.......


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Feb 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> That song doesn't exist.  Fuck Pablo Honey.


LOL That song, and album never existed.
Pablo honey sucks.

*It never existed!...*

/end


----------



## karmapolice (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I am a furry, I just hate the community (and most of the members...you guys) with a passion.



if you hate the community and its members with a passion then why are you here? and don't say "for the porn/artwork" because you can easily look at and enjoy it without taking part in the community. I'm curious



Takumi_L said:


> Kid A was the superior album.



nah I definately like Ok Computer better but to each his own I suppose!


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

karmapolice said:


> if you hate the community and its members with a passion then why are you here? and don't say "for the porn/artwork" because you can easily look at and enjoy it without taking part in the community. I'm curious




Cuz he loves his Takuns like everyone else.


----------



## Shade Rose (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks guys, but my comment was only half srss, i was looking for p0rnz, but  casually, i really was just upset that  i couldnt amlessly wander the halls of furry  junk looking for something eye catching.
but on those other sites
 i prefer my p0rnz with furries, irl p0rnz  not hot for me.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

karmapolice said:


> if you hate the community and its members with a passion then why are you here? and don't say "for the porn/artwork" because you can easily look at and enjoy it without taking part in the community. I'm curious


 
Well, technically, I'm only here to promote my art. Lol. 

I did it at dA, but I wasn't getting enough pageviews, so I also came here too for more. 

Besides, I meet other furries who hate the community. I don't have to be part of the community to be a furry.

(and if I am part of the community, then I pretty much am the biggest douche around)


----------



## DoctorSykes (Feb 26, 2009)

> if you hate the community and its members with a passion then why are you here? and don't say "for the porn/artwork" because you can easily look at and enjoy it without taking part in the community. I'm curious



To get all the furfags' panties in a twist. Obviously.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

DoctorSykes said:


> To get all the furfags' panties in a twist. Obviously.


 
^this


----------



## karmapolice (Feb 26, 2009)

DoctorSykes said:


> To get all the furfags' panties in a twist. Obviously.



lol fair enough i guess

I'll never get why people choose to be douchebags for fun though


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Feb 26, 2009)

karmapolice said:


> if you hate the community and its members with a passion then why are you here? and don't say "for the porn/artwork" because you can easily look at and enjoy it without taking part in the community. I'm curious



Because he is possibly one of those "look at me! i am cool and edgy" HXC Self hating furry dudes, who listen to Brocore music, wears hoodies and baggy camo cargo shorts, Hits people while hardcore dancing, and goes to hatebreed concerts, and Hates EVARYTHANG!

Nah seriously, i have no clue who he is, nor shall i care.

He is just is a self hating fur, like many other self hating (insert here) people that exist.

nothing new here.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

karmapolice said:


> lol fair enough i guess
> 
> I'll never get why people choose to be douchebags for fun though


 
But being a douchebag is fun in general.



Griff-the-DevilDog said:


> He is just is a self hating fur, like many other self hating (insert here) people that exist.
> 
> nothing new here.


 
Wut?

Me not liking the fur community makes me a self hater? Trust me, there's many reasons to hate this community.


----------



## DoctorSykes (Feb 26, 2009)

> lol fair enough i guess
> 
> I'll never get why people choose to be douchebags for fun though



It's amusing, I guess. Especially when the bitching and moaning of furries is involved.


----------



## DoctorSykes (Feb 26, 2009)

> Because he is possibly one of those "look at me! i am cool and edgy" HXC Self hating furry dudes, who listen to Brocore music, wears hoodies and baggy camo cargo shorts, Hits people while hardcore dancing, and goes to hatebreed concerts, and Hates EVARYTHANG!



That's the most amazing thing I've heard in a while.
Thank you.


----------



## karmapolice (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> But being a douchebag is fun in general.



I've done the whole douchebag thing too but I found that being a decent person is a lot more rewarding in the end

whatever you say though


----------



## Maikeru (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, technically, I'm only here to promote my art. Lol.
> 
> I did it at dA, but I wasn't getting enough pageviews, so I also came here too for more.


And that's honestly a totally valid reason!

Though I have to say that you must have a lot of patience to even associate with the community as a whole/on any given forum (including this one), given that you're not fond of it at all.

I guess being snarky towards anyone who annoys you helps, though!


----------



## vappykid5 (Feb 26, 2009)

Shade Rose said:


> i prefer my p0rnz with furries, irl p0rnz  not hot for me.



Not to promote anything but you don't know what Cuprum is, don't ya?


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

Like I said, he :hearts: Takun.


----------



## x3dreturns (Feb 26, 2009)

Shade Rose said:


> thanks guys, but my comment was only half srss, i was looking for p0rnz, but casually, i really was just upset that i couldnt amlessly wander the halls of furry junk looking for something eye catching.
> but on those other sites
> i prefer my p0rnz with furries, irl p0rnz not hot for me.


 
The site I had in mind has a furry section...


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

Maikeru said:


> And that's honestly a totally valid reason!
> 
> Though I have to say that you must have a lot of patience to even associate with the community as a whole/on any given forum (including this one), given that you're not fond of it at all.
> 
> I guess being snarky towards anyone who annoys you helps, though!


 
I actually only really make friends with people whom I feel are "less furry". Those furfaggots who run around, *hugging* and *nuzzling* while posting the most nauseating comments you've ever seen.

Those are the faggots I hate.



> I've done the whole douchebag thing too but I found that being a decent person is a lot more rewarding in the end
> 
> whatever you say though


 
I hope that I'll never regret becoming a douchebag. It really is very rewarding.



Takumi_L said:


> Like I said, he :hearts: Takun.


 
I dont' care about you. I just think your fursona is interesting enough to draw.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I would've suspected a hack if he didn't talk EXACTLY like Nek0 does in his journals.



You lost my respect for having read them. :[



Maikeru said:


> Christ, I am woefully out of touch...  I have no idea who the hell nek0gami is.
> 
> I guess that would be considered *a blessing*, by some...



Yep.  nek0gami is a no-talent hack and a sellout.



Nanakisan said:


> hes just a kickass artist that does the best furry pronz
> :3



Do you even know what art looks like
Porn is not art [in 99% of cases]
Also nek0gami makes terrible porn so that doesn't even matter



Takumi_L said:


> Cuz he loves his Takuns like everyone else.



Cookies need love just like everything does~



PriestRevan said:


> Well, technically, I'm only here to promote my art. Lol.
> 
> I did it at dA, but I wasn't getting enough pageviews, so I also came here too for more.
> 
> ...



That's the way to do it. \m/



DoctorSykes said:


> To get all the furfags' panties in a twist. Obviously.



You are my new favourite person.


----------



## kamperkiller (Feb 26, 2009)

Little known thing, remember that there are thousands of accounts and at least 100 were created for this purpose. now the rest of the accounts are abandoned and or ignored. giving hackers free rain in the FA slums, if you will, to attack and train. then Scriptkiddy micmany-bars decides to have fun.


----------



## vappykid5 (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I actually only really make friends with people whom I feel are "less furry". Those furfaggots who run around, *hugging* and *nuzzling* while posting the most nauseating comments you've ever seen.
> 
> Those are the faggots I hate.



D'awwwww, we wuv you too. <3


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

kamperkiller said:


> Little known thing, remember that there are thousands of accounts and at least 100 were created for this purpose. now the rest of the accounts are abandoned and or ignored. giving hackers free rain in the FA slums, if you will, to attack and train. then Scriptkiddy micmany-bars decides to have fun.



Gross underestimate there buddy.


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Feb 26, 2009)

There's people of the same race, that hate others in there same race.

There's people of the same religion, who hate others within there same religion.

there's people in there fandoms, who hate others in there own fandom.

Its not as uncommon as you think.

Self haters exist, and some or many have good points, or reason for there dislike, some don't. etc.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> You lost my respect for having read them. :[


 
No no, I didn't have enough patience to read all that shit he posted (it was like a long essay about how awesome he was).

I just did my best to find a part that read similar to his IM.



Griff-the-DevilDog said:


> There's people of the same race, that hate others in there same race.
> 
> There's people of the same religion, who hate others within there same religion.
> 
> ...


 
I would never dare compare furries to race and/or religion. 

When I was a Christian, I hated how the Christians did things... made me dislike most of the religion.

For my race, I admit, black people do a lot of stupid things. Does that make me a self hater? I don't really think so.


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I dont' care about you. I just think your fursona is interesting enough to draw.



I'm going to go cry now, you arrogant asshole.  


Or I think the word is sleep, because it's late...

after I set up my ipod.



*hugz* *nuzzlez*  *glompz*


----------



## DoctorSykes (Feb 26, 2009)

> Those furfaggots who run around, *hugging* and *nuzzling* while posting the most nauseating comments you've ever seen.
> 
> Those are the faggots I hate.



I agree with you.


----------



## ShelbyDingo (Feb 26, 2009)

I can feel the love here tonight and it tastes sweet.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2009)

Danza said:


> But yeah, Why do you think Dragoneer paid like $2-4000 for this site 3 years ago... Its worth more than that now and it doesn't take a genius to piece together the pieces.


I paid $2,500 for Fur Affinity.


----------



## ShelbyDingo (Feb 26, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I paid $2,500 for Fur Affinity.



Wow. I thought it was a lot more than that. o_o Goes to show what I know. X3


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I paid $2,500 for Fur Affinity.



You should have called sooner and you could have got two, YES TWO fur affinities for the price of one.  Though god knows any sane man would die from the drama induced by that...


----------



## kamperkiller (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> But being a douchebag is fun in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so let me get this right. your an artist that draws?
An artist that draw Furries?
An artist that draws Furries in excess?
doesn't that make you furry?


----------



## ShelbyDingo (Feb 26, 2009)

kamperkiller said:


> so let me get this right. your an artist that draws?
> An artist that draw Furries?
> An artist that draws Furries in excess?
> doesn't that make you furry?



There are people that draw "furry"/Anthro art .. but aren't actually a part of the fandom itself. So really, you CAN be an artist that draws the Anthro--without actually being a part of the fandom. I have found artists, on FA, like that ...

>__>


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

kamperkiller said:


> so let me get this right. your an artist that draws?
> An artist that draw Furries?
> An artist that draws Furries in excess?
> doesn't that make you furry?


 
Actually, once you learn to read, you'll be able to see that in my earlier posts, I said:



> I am a furry, I just hate the community (and most of the members...you guys) with a passion.


 
---

@Takumi

No, bad.


----------



## kamperkiller (Feb 26, 2009)

ShelbyDingo said:


> There are people that draw "furry"/Anthro art .. but aren't actually a part of the fandom itself. So really, you CAN be an artist that draws the Anthro--without actually being a part of the fandom. I have found artists, on FA, like that ...
> 
> >__>



yes but in high numbers?
someone is in a fuzzy closet.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

kamperkiller said:


> yes but in high numbers?
> someone is in a fuzzy closet.


 
Read post above before you make yourself sound more retarded. <3


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Actually, once you learn to read, you'll be able to see that in my earlier posts, I said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine, but I'm still sitting on the couch and there ain't shit you can do about it.


----------



## ShelbyDingo (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Read post above before you make yourself sound more retarded. <3



hurk~

Stoled what I was going to say.


----------



## DoctorSykes (Feb 26, 2009)

People who draw their "furry character" but claims "they're not a furry" are so dumb.
I hate furries in denial.


And PriestRevan isn't a "self-hater." Just getting that out there.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

ShelbyDingo said:


> hurk~
> 
> *Stoled* what I was going to say.


 
...



Takumi_L said:


> Fine, but I'm still sitting on the couch and there ain't shit you can do about it.


 
That's okay. I'll just neuter you when you're asleep.



DoctorSykes said:


> *People who draw their "furry character" but claims "they're not a furry" are so dumb.*
> *I hate furries in denial.*
> 
> 
> And PriestRevan isn't a "self-hater." Just getting that out there.


 
I have a friend who has a "fursona" but only because he's good at drawing anthros. I don't really think of him as much of a furry...


----------



## ShelbyDingo (Feb 26, 2009)

DoctorSykes said:


> *People who draw their "furry character" but claims "they're not a furry" are so dumb.
> I hate furries in denial.
> *
> 
> And PriestRevan isn't a "self-hater." Just getting that out there.




I agree with that, whole-heartedly.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> No no, I didn't have enough patience to read all that shit he posted (it was like a long essay about how awesome he was).
> 
> I just did my best to find a part that read similar to his IM.



Oh, ok, so you only read it afterwards to make sure his shit was legit.  That is fine.

Not surprised if that was actually what the journal was about.



Dragoneer said:


> I paid $2,500 for Fur Affinity.



I'D BUY THAT FOR A DOLLAR



Takumi_L said:


> You should have called sooner and you could have got two, YES TWO fur affinities for the price of one.  Though god knows any sane man would die from the drama induced by that...



You'll say WOW every time you use it.












You're gonna love my nuts.


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay. I'll just neuter you when you're asleep.



Fuck I need those for....something.  

Okay so I'm never going to reproduce anyway, but come on.  Give a bro a break.


----------



## ShelbyDingo (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> ...



It was on purpose. 

If it irritates you, I promise to do it more.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

ShelbyDingo said:


> It was on purpose.
> 
> If it irritates you, I promise to do it more.


 
No no, just typing like that makes me think you're more of a furry...

gross.



Takumi_L said:


> Fuck I need those for....something.
> 
> Okay so I'm never going to reproduce anyway, but come on. Give a bro a break.


 
Shut up and go dry-cum.


----------



## DoctorSykes (Feb 26, 2009)

> You'll say WOW every time you use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your tuna is boring.


----------



## ShelbyDingo (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> No no, just typing like that makes me think you're more of a furry...
> 
> gross.



Just because I selectively misspell, you associate that with furriness? ...okay. I don't see your logic, but I'm not going to argue the point. 

Pardon me for attempting humor in a place that needs it. 

I promise not to step on your e-dick anymore.


----------



## Takun (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> No no, just typing like that makes me think you're more of a furry...
> 
> gross.
> 
> ...



Dry-cum.  Oxymoron.....


Anyway, Ipod updated.  I'm outta here.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Dry-cum. Oxymoron.....


 
Yes.



ShelbyDingo said:


> Just because I selectively misspell, you associate that with furriness? ...okay. I don't see your logic, but I'm not going to argue the point.
> 
> Pardon me for attempting humor in a place that needs it.
> 
> I promise not to step on your *e-dick* anymore.


 
It's "e-penis". Get it right noob.


----------



## ShelbyDingo (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> It's "e-penis". Get it right noob.



Mmhmm.


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Fuck I need those for....something.



Testosterone production.  You'd get the fuck feminized out of you in no time flat with those bad boys.  But on the other hand, you could sing castrati. :3



DoctorSykes said:


> Your tuna is boring.



b-but. . . my nuts. . .


----------



## ShelbyDingo (Feb 26, 2009)

Out.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 26, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> Testosterone production. You'd get the fuck feminized out of you in no time flat with those bad boys. But on the other hand, you could sing castrati. :3


 
That and gay sex is boring without balls to grab.


----------



## vappykid5 (Feb 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Dry-cum.  Oxymoron.....
> 
> 
> Anyway, Ipod updated.  I'm outta here.



'Night dude.


----------



## NN9 (Feb 26, 2009)

nek0gami? ouh no! nek0gami has some good stuff, and i affraid my account was too but that's a bit of a relife, but it's thin relife considering that nek0gami's account was/is Compromised is realy sad


----------



## NN9 (Feb 26, 2009)

or should i say Damaged


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 26, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> That and gay sex is boring without balls to grab.



But it's not gay if there are no balls to be touching. 8)

It's awwwwwwight.



NN9 said:


> nek0gami? ouh no! nek0gami has some good stuff, and i affraid my account was too but that's a bit of a relife, but it's thin relife considering that nek0gami's account was/is Compromised is realy sad



*SIGH*


----------



## NN9 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have Document this event so it will that Admins and Mods can check back that what happened in that week so in future this kind of things can be dealed whit knowledge and can be prevented also


----------



## NN9 (Feb 26, 2009)

All we can now do is wait and hope no one else account is damaged or Compromised but badly as usualy theres always more than u hoped when things goes wrong as wrong they can go but Good luck for all of u.


----------



## yak (Feb 26, 2009)

Zakassis said:


> Known:
> nek0gami
> Tincrash
> 
> ...



All three of the above, no other accounts were damaged.


----------



## kamperkiller (Feb 26, 2009)

yak said:


> All three of the above, no other accounts were damaged.



And we thank you for limiting it to just them.


----------



## FeralHusky (Feb 26, 2009)

yak said:


> All three of the above, no other accounts were damaged.




phew thats lucky...., it could have been alot worst...

poor nekogami .... he's an ok guy


----------



## NN9 (Feb 26, 2009)

yak said:


> All three of the above, no other accounts were damaged.


 
Still it's bad enough the situation is bad enough, think what kind of breach it is, i mean that's major security breach


----------



## Renard_v (Feb 26, 2009)

NN9 said:


> Still it's bad enough the situation is bad enough, think what kind of breach it is, i mean that's major security breach



It was not a major security breach. Tincrash's password was compromised elsewhere (as their DA, messengers, and other online dwellings were hit), and then Tincrash's account, after being hit here, was accidentally set to admin by another admin. It was simple human error.


----------



## NN9 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ouh, but i mean that DA, messengers, and other online dwellings were hit and then the hacker was able to get Tincrash FA Account password it is Security breach still


----------



## seadog-driftwood (Feb 26, 2009)

Leasara said:


> Actually, he got Tincrash's email/YIM as well.  That goes on personal grounds to the point that I really hope FA presses charges.  I doubt Yahoo will.



And DeviantArt's position regarding furry art has been growing less friendly, so I'm not sure they'll do much about Tincrash's account there...


----------



## yak (Feb 26, 2009)

What the fuck are you blabbering about in here? 90% of this thread is full of bullshit meaningless spam posts with relatively meager value and only to the 4 people participating in it. This waters down the topic and makes the whole thing an incredible waste of time.

Go get a damn chatroom and waste the alphabet and your time there.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 26, 2009)

I lol'd :V .


----------

